# αλωπεκή



## winterleaf

Στο τραγούδι <έγκλημα και τιμωρία> πού λέει ο Γιώργος Μαργαρίτης, τι σημαίνει *αλωπεκή,* σας παρακαλώ, σ'αυτό το στίχο;
*Φταίχτες, κλέφτες, φυλακή*
*Τέρμα η αλωπεκή*
*Όσοι κλέβουν τή μπουκιά*
*Ας πληρώσουν την απανθρωπιά.*


----------



## ireney

Αλωπεκή σημαίνει "της αλεπούς" και συνήθως αναφέρεται στο δέρμα της αλεπούς. Χρησιμοποιείται ως ένδειξη πονηριάς, κρυφών έργων κλπ


----------



## winterleaf

Ειρήνη, σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.


----------



## sotos

Αλωπεκή ήταν ένα είδος καπέλλου που φορούσαν οι αρχαίοι, από δέρμα αλεπούς με την ουρά να κρέμεται πίσω. Διακρίνεται στην ζωφόρο του Παρθενώνα. Εδώ δεν νομίζω όμως ότι είχε αυτό κατά νού ο στιχουργός. Έβαλε τη λέξη περίπου τυχαία για να κάνει ομοιοκαταληξία. Ίσως δεν ήξερε καν τί σημαίνει.


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Αλωπεκή ήταν επίσης στην αρχαιότητα ένας από τους δήμους της Αττικής από τον οποίο μάλιστα κατάγονταν ο Αριστείδης και ο Σωκράτης.


----------



## Acestor

Η αλωπεκή είναι η πονηριά, ήδη από τους μεσαιωνικούς χρόνους:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αλωπεκή&sin=all


----------



## sotos

Σωστά. Τυχαία το διάβασα χθες σε ένα ελληνικό κείμενο περίπου του 1865. Μάλλον ερμηνεύεται ως "αλεπουδιά".


----------



## winterleaf

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες, παιδιά, και σας ευχαριστώ όλους από καρδιάς. Δεν ήξερα για τή διαδυκτυακή τοποθεσία ΠΎΛΗ, έτσι χαίρομαι.....μ'όλο πού θεν μπορώ να το κάνω να λειτουργήσει το ελληνικό τους αλφάβητο που παρέχουν.....


----------

